# Fire/Flames



## 1limited92 (Jan 28, 2010)

Had a picture to share and maybe get a little C&C in the process so I decided to make a thread for pictures of fire, flames, stuff on fire, etc. 

 With that said...


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Renol (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Rob_W (Jan 30, 2010)

Reflections of Sion...


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## ruaslacker2 (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## EamonQ (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## EW1066 (Feb 2, 2010)

I posted these to another thread late in the summer. Since I believe it would be considered cross posting to put them here as well.....I'll just link you to them

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/.../182218-local-volunteer-fire-dept-action.html


----------



## hossmaster (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Big_Pink_Snapper (Feb 3, 2010)

This was taken with my wifes crappy point and shoot but I thought it turned out rather well.


----------



## Amocholes (Feb 23, 2010)

A little rubbing alcohol in a wine glass.


----------



## srinaldo86 (Feb 23, 2010)

That is me in the fire.


----------



## boomer (Feb 23, 2010)

Here are 2 newer ones of mine.


----------



## Lumpmister (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Rob_W (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## lvcrtrs (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## sojourn (Feb 27, 2010)

Here are some of my first attempts at fire. I am a fire bug, so I don't know why I don't have more shots of it!

Fun with a Duraflame color log:







Gasoline on gravel:


----------



## jtee (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## bc_steve (Apr 17, 2013)

Burning by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Burning by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## UnknownBro (Apr 17, 2013)

only picture I've taken with fire in it that I can think of.

This count?


----------



## bc_steve (Dec 26, 2013)

Burning by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Burning by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## bc_steve (Dec 26, 2013)

Is that a thing from a hot air balloon?


----------



## Wauggi (Jun 13, 2014)

Athravan ...


----------



## Jeff G (May 13, 2018)

hellfire by Jeff Goff, on Flickr




pillar of flame by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------

